# World Pharma lottery log



## jadean (Mar 26, 2013)

First of all a big thank you to wp and everybody who voted on the contest. 
Stats 28 years old, 6'8" 299lbs bf? Currently bulking on a cruise. Been blasting and cruising over a year and a half. Have tried more than a few sponsors on here with a couple sponsored logs here and there.

Bench 3 rep max 405lbs, squat 3 rep max 455lbs, dead lift 3 rep max 585lbs goal of this cycle is to cut down some extra bf for the summer.
 Have confirmation from wp so this blast will be cypobolic 500mgs a week for 10 weeks with trenabolic 100mgs eod for 60 days. Have heard nothing but solid reviews on asia pharma so I'm very pumped to get started. Here are my winning pics as well as a couple other recent ones.


----------



## s2h (Mar 27, 2013)

You just got my respect...your probably the only guy on the interwebz that would say he was 299lbs and not 300lbs....because you know everyone on the intetwebz tells the truth...will be checking out your log...


----------



## jadean (Mar 27, 2013)

I appreciate it s2h, I'm hoping to hit 305 by the time my ap products arrive but will start this cut on deliv. Wp has confirmed shipment soooo yeah contest ends product ships. Lightning! Wp is a man of his word. Cant wait to start.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

man...I wanted that ontopofthe game guy to win


----------



## jadean (Mar 27, 2013)

lol ^ also guys im going to throw in an extra leg day every week high volume to bring up the wheels a bit. So putting on some descent size on my quads, thickness in my chest, and muscle separation in my back will all be mini goals during this run.


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2013)

Damn bro you're a got damned giant lol. Congrats on the gear. Will be following


----------



## independent (Mar 27, 2013)

Theres a guy i work with whos at least 6'5" and probably 250lbs in great shape, hes pretty impressive when you see him. I can only imagine seeing jadean in person, most people probably say holy shit hes huge.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok biggin, I'm subbed for the ride


----------



## kobefan234 (Mar 27, 2013)

damn bro. nice work

you should be in the NBA at 6'8'' you would be a beast ....


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 27, 2013)

subbing in


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 27, 2013)

Peckerwood looking good bro


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 27, 2013)

*i am sure you can make fantastic results now when you start diet and ripped it..and add some sunburn..*


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 27, 2013)

way to kick it off bro


----------



## gamma (Mar 28, 2013)

Subbed in for this 
as well


----------



## jadean (Mar 28, 2013)

Some quad and calf starting pics, hopefully after dropping some fat and a tan I can get some nice separation going.


----------



## CG (Mar 28, 2013)

jadean said:


> Some quad and calf starting pics, hopefully after dropping some fat and a tan I can get some nice separation going.



Calves like a statue of a Greek god!  Chiseled, but PALE AS FUCK! lolol lookin good bro! Pm me if you want some mt2 I can hook it up with a discount


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i am sure you can make fantastic results now when you start diet and ripped it..and add some sunburn..*



subbed . . also I think its very cool of WP to allow the three guys to split the prize.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> subbed . . also I think its very cool of WP to allow the three guys to split the prize.



*I DID HOW MEMBERS SUGGEST! i am sure all 3 guys will love products!*


----------



## s2h (Mar 29, 2013)

jadean said:


> Some quad and calf starting pics, hopefully after dropping some fat and a tan I can get some nice separation going.



Building wheels on a tall guy isn't as tuff as some think...try allot of pauses...negative reps...drop sets...and high volume mid to lower weight in general...don't be afraid to do 50-60 rep sets...they will grow...BTW front squats on a smith machine work well for tall guys..back squats don't as well..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 29, 2013)

*and diet with cardio... and you will be ripped to the bones for sure!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2013)

s2h said:


> Building wheels on a tall guy isn't as tuff as some think...try allot of pauses...negative reps...drop sets...and high volume mid to lower weight in general...don't be afraid to do 50-60 rep sets...they will grow...BTW front squats on a smith machine work well for tall guys..back squats don't as well..



True. Supersets always worked well for me, a lot if pre-exhaust as well. I've been using the jones smith machine, which has an fwd/bwd motion as well which keeping my back more upright.


----------



## jadean (Mar 29, 2013)

s2h said:


> Building wheels on a tall guy isn't as tuff as some think...try allot of pauses...negative reps...drop sets...and high volume mid to lower weight in general...don't be afraid to do 50-60 rep sets...they will grow...BTW front squats on a smith machine work well for tall guys..back squats don't as well..



Very nice, high volume is exactly what I need I will try these very high rep sets but I think I will stop at 30 I would like to walk this week lol. Front squats and captn's suggestion of pre exhaustion will be thrown in as well, thanks guys


----------



## s2h (Mar 29, 2013)

tall guys tend to get there feet real high or wide because there tall of course..look to keep the feet closer and not as wide to hit more quad sweep..it may feel odd at first but works well stance wise..


----------



## jadean (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes ^^^ when i first started I was advised to go wide stance but did not feel comfortable so after trial and error iv'e found that a slightly narrower than shoulder width stance is best for me. Feels great in my quads but I've had to stretch many hours to finally get below parallel because of my height.


----------



## independent (Mar 30, 2013)

This log is pointless without cawk pics.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 30, 2013)

jadean said:


> Yes ^^^ when i first started I was advised to go wide stance but did not feel comfortable so after trial and error iv'e found that a slightly narrower than shoulder width stance is best for me. Feels great in my quads but I've had to stretch many hours to finally get below parallel because of my height.



you ever try yoga?
I go to my gym's 50 min yoga class every saturday before I train legs.
It has helped my form and strength emensely.
I never knew how not flexible I was until I started yoga about a year ago.
now I love it and I do at least 20 mins every day.


----------



## jadean (Mar 30, 2013)

If I had the time I would probably go with my wife but my 90mins 4 days a week is pretty much All my free time, but I do stretch almost everyday


----------



## independent (Mar 30, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> you ever try yoga?
> I go to my gym's 50 min yoga class every saturday before I train legs.
> It has helped my form and strength emensely.
> I never knew how not flexible I was until I started yoga about a year ago.
> now I love it and I do at least 20 mins every day.



Thats a great idea. I really need more stretching.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

I need to look at girls in yoga pants


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 30, 2013)

I would definitely try yoga for the stretching, they don't offer it at my gym, too many meatheads I guess.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 30, 2013)

*yoga is for sure good..* *but i do only stretching every time after gym!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 2, 2013)

*any updates,i hope this days your gifts prize will come ..*


----------



## jadean (Apr 3, 2013)

.Hopefully soon my man, my pins came in today so I'm all ready for eod pinning. Monday was arms, biceps high volume and triceps heavy day. Standing dumbbell curls, concentration curls, incline curls 3 sets of each 60lbs 12 to 15 reps. Finished with close grip chin ups, couple sets of 8, started warming up close grip bench then hit 385lbs 2 sets of 4 went up to 405lbs and hit a set 3, dropped down  to 315lbs and repped till failure. Lying dumbbell extensions 3 sets of 55lbs and finished off with cable pressdowns full rack plus 45lb plate pinned on few sets repped to failure. Good start hopefully i will keep my strength up on this cut.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 3, 2013)

*cool,i cant wait to see how you got ripped to he bones!*


----------



## jadean (Apr 5, 2013)

shoulders and legs wed, standing military press 245lbs 2 sets of 7 275lbs 2 sets of 4 dropped to 225lbs and did a set of 10 reverse flys 45lbs 3 sets of 10. started warming up for squats 425lbs 4 sets of 3 dropped down to 405lbs for 3 sets of 5. front squats 225lbs 2 sets of 15. legs were pumped. thighs glutes and lower stomach is where im storing most of my fat on this bulk so i cant wait to get some veins popping once i diet down with some tren. weight is at 299lbs still


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 5, 2013)

*you are huge,when you will ripped,you will look even bigger and a lot better and make some sun burn,summer is here *


----------



## jadean (Apr 5, 2013)

Will do wp. Trenabolic arrived! Packaging and bottles look very professional. Cyp was not with it but iI will start the tren tonight and update with my thoughts and a pic. Once again big thanks to world pharma for this logging opportunity.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 6, 2013)

jadean said:


> Will do wp. Trenabolic arrived! Packaging and bottles look very professional. Cyp was not with it but iI will start the tren tonight and update with my thoughts and a pic. Once again big thanks to world pharma for this logging opportunity.



cool,great,lets make some nice mass muscular pic with tren in hand so we can see what will you use now..i am sure you will love products and results!


----------



## Grozny (Apr 6, 2013)

jadean said:


> Will do wp. Trenabolic arrived! Packaging and bottles look very professional. Cyp was not with it but iI will start the tren tonight and update with my thoughts and a pic. Once again big thanks to world pharma for this logging opportunity.



damn that was pretty fast even for an international shipping, good job WP.


----------



## jadean (Apr 6, 2013)

Agreed ^^^ very fast. Pin was nice and smooth, no pip at all today. Going to hit up chest in an hour and I will update then with that pic wp,


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 6, 2013)

Grozny said:


> damn that was pretty fast even for an international shipping, good job WP.


*
We do our best to make every customer happy!
Happy customer is best FREE Advertise! *


----------



## independent (Apr 6, 2013)

Grozny said:


> damn that was pretty fast even for an international shipping, good job WP.



He ships fast. I would say he probably beats some domestic sponsors.


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> He ships fast. I would say he probably beats some domestic sponsors.



Yes absolutely. I ordered a week after I paid with a domestic source here and received WP's pack a week before the domestic. I just used the Prop. Great stuff.


----------



## Intense (Apr 6, 2013)

jadean said:


> Yes ^^^ when i first started I was advised to go wide stance but did not feel comfortable so after trial and error iv'e found that a slightly narrower than shoulder width stance is best for me. Feels great in my quads but I've had to stretch many hours to finally get below parallel because of my height.




I agree, I'm 6'2 and go the shoulder width route, my buddy is like 5'8 or 5'9 goes wide as fuck and ends up going down like 5 inches to parallel lol.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Looking where's the pic?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2013)

*i am sure pics will be posted today..*


----------



## darkhawk9 (Apr 7, 2013)

jadean will get them up dont you guys worry about that hes a great guy lots of help so far.he gets a little behind sometimes but always catches up.with his logs


----------



## jadean (Apr 7, 2013)

Tren! Bottles and boxes are sick wp.


----------



## jadean (Apr 7, 2013)

darkhawk9 said:


> jadean will get them up dont you guys worry about that hes a great guy lots of help so far.he gets a little behind sometimes but always catches up.with his logs



Haha life gets crazy sometimes but I always find my way back. Back was Thursday wide grip pulldowns full rack plus 45lb plate pinned on 4 sets of 9, then straight to DEADS worked up to 585lbs and hit 3 sets of 2 only a belt, no straps/no chalk.


----------



## jadean (Apr 7, 2013)

Skipped chest/calves Friday and went Saturday. Incline bench worked up to 335lbs and hit 3 sets of 4, decline bench stuck with 335lbs and hit 3 sets of 7. Machine press full rack 3 sets of 15 upper pecs were pumped. arms tommorow


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2013)

*nice pic..hope we will see soon your body look pics after trenabolic inject,i am sure you will soon look more vascular and cuted-ripped..*


----------



## jadean (Apr 9, 2013)

shit just got real wp, now how should i incorperate all these goodies into this cutter? 3 stanobolics, bottle of bd dbols 100count 10mgs and a bottle of stanabol 100count 10mgs mmmmmmmm?


----------



## jadean (Apr 9, 2013)

cyp is just as smooth as tren wp 3mls in delt no problem, very impressed.


----------



## jadean (Apr 9, 2013)

forgot the pic lol


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you running tren, Winnie, cyp, dbol, Winnie tabs?


----------



## jadean (Apr 9, 2013)

haha no wp gave me a nice discount so i ordered some stuff for the future. going to switch to the stanabolic to finish this cut when the tren is gone.


----------



## Grozny (Apr 10, 2013)

jadean said:


> forgot the pic lol



nice looking products,a very professional. happy growing bro.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 10, 2013)

jadean said:


> haha no wp gave me a nice discount so i ordered some stuff for the future. going to switch to the stanabolic to finish this cut when the tren is gone.



Thats cool, I totally understand. I took advantage of his $80 a vial sale, AP winstrol has zero pain at injection and zero PIP. It's the only winstrol I will ever use again, period.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 10, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Thats cool, I totally understand. I took advantage of his $80 a vial sale, AP winstrol has zero pain at injection and zero PIP. It's the only winstrol I will ever use again, period.



*yeah..and all other gear not give any pip !*


----------



## Grozny (Apr 10, 2013)

on the other side for the moment I m using balkan pharma testo prop in amps,its super painful, it hurts so bad


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

Grozny said:


> on the other side for the moment I m using balkan pharma testo prop in amps,its super painful, it hurts so bad


U try cutting it with gso yet? Or if your not just running a prop only cycle mix your compounds in the same pin bro. Should help a little


----------



## Grozny (Apr 11, 2013)

I m mixing with GH,and t3.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 11, 2013)

Grozny said:


> I m mixing with GH,and t3.



*HGH is great if its good brand and real one!*


----------



## Grozny (Apr 11, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *HGH is great if its good brand and real one!*



I have Genotropin and small quantity of jin from your shop.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 11, 2013)

grozny said:


> i have genotropin and small quantity of jin from your shop.



*2 good brands!*


----------



## jadean (Apr 11, 2013)

Have not had the pleasure of running GH, maybe in the future, on a side note I have been sweating pretty bad today at work. Mmmmmmtren


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 11, 2013)

*any new pics Jadean ?*


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 12, 2013)

jadean said:


> Have not had the pleasure of running GH, maybe in the future, on a side note I have been sweating pretty bad today at work. Mmmmmmtren



Sweating from tren sucks, especially when you're in a meeting and nobody else is sweating! Lol, been there, it's quite funny now, but not so much at the time.
 For the tren sweats I have great results with prolactrone 2X a day, sweating decreases substantially. Hope this helps, orbit and tgb supps sell it for 45 bucks a bottle.


----------



## jadean (Apr 12, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Sweating from tren sucks, especially when you're in a meeting and nobody else is sweating! Lol, been there, it's quite funny now, but not so much at the time.
> For the tren sweats I have great results with prolactrone 2X a day, sweating decreases substantially. Hope this helps, orbit and tgb supps sell it for 45 bucks a bottle.



i like this idea, their acnedren was great and i have a bottle left in case i start to breakout. going to give prolactrone a shot, thanks brother. aggresion seems to be up hit chest this am with no coffee for the first time ever and all my lifts were still feeling good. 335lbs on inclines and declines went up like cake and even added a few reps to inclines on my first set. feeling good still no pip


----------



## jadean (Apr 12, 2013)

couple pics with the goods


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 12, 2013)

you're throwing up big numbers, Pics look great! 

your welcome, I believe BLR has quality products, I've used all 3 with excellent results.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 12, 2013)

look good.thanks for pics..


----------



## jadean (Apr 12, 2013)

thanks brother yeah blr is a solid company. feeling good about this blast already, very pumper to try winnie, have not tried it yet. do you guys think 30 days if enough of a run with it at the end. i have 3 stanabolic and 1 100count 10mg bd bottle, trying to think of a way to combine these at the end mmmm


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 12, 2013)

jadean said:


> thanks brother yeah blr is a solid company. feeling good about this blast already, very pumper to try winnie, have not tried it yet. do you guys think 30 days if enough of a run with it at the end. i have 3 stanabolic and 1 100count 10mg bd bottle, trying to think of a way to combine these at the end mmmm


*
nice stock,i am sure you will be ripped this summer man!*


----------



## jadean (Apr 14, 2013)

High volume legs with my wife yesterday kicked my ass hit the tanning bed after  first beach trip of the year today was awesome, nobody really there, goats lots of sun and family had a blast. Arms tomorrow and feeling like I'm going to put up some big numbers.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Training with the wife is 2nd to none, unspeakable benefits

The beachis a blast with the family, how many kids do you have?


----------



## jadean (Apr 15, 2013)

Arms were pumped today, hit a PR today on cgbp 365lbs hit it for 7 reps boyee felt pretty easy, biceps were hit equally as good, stuck with high volume using the 60's having trouble bending my elbows, they keep locking up lolcan't wait for legs tomorrow


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 16, 2013)

nice,cant wait to see update pics


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 16, 2013)

Impressive! Congratulations bro, enjoy the gear!


----------



## jadean (Apr 16, 2013)

thanks mang^^^ killed shoulders and quads today 275lbs on military presses went up very nice. added a rep to every working set. legs were still a bit sore from sat but killed them none the less worked up to 455lbs on squats with no problem, after did some lunges with 55lbs and single leg presses of 4 plates, very pumped after those. so far this blast is going very well.


----------



## jadean (Apr 16, 2013)

here we go wp, i started the bd winstrol at 30mgs on monday to help lower shbg and hopefully bring these veins out a bit more. first time with winny, cant wait to see how it treats me


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 16, 2013)

great...i am sure this summer you will be ripped.


----------



## jadean (Apr 19, 2013)

update weight is down to 297so 3 lbs down so far and strength and aggresion is steady climbing. destroyed back other day dumbell rows with 160lbs, high cable pulldowns, and machine rows all single handed movements focusing on an extreme contraction. back felt amazing. no negative sides to speak of.


----------



## jadean (Apr 19, 2013)

today was chest again, shoulders were a little tight from pressing on tuesday so i went a little lighter on bench. 275lbs on inclines and declines straight sets of 10 nice and slow, pump was amazing and my upper chest is really filling in nicely. very happy about that, finished with some incline pushups 3 sets of 20 another solid workout.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 20, 2013)

great man,you do any cardio?


----------



## jadean (Apr 21, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> great man,you do any cardio?[/QUOIE]
> 10-20 mins here and there, hate cardio but summer is coming up and i want to do this log right so i will step it up wp. Worked all weekend but back at it later today arms and cardio


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 22, 2013)

*man do cardio,cardio burn fats so you will look a lot bigger and more vascular..*


----------



## jadean (Apr 22, 2013)

Got some extra in today wp  Hit bi's and tri's with the wife. Trens kicking in hard hit 385lbs on cgbp for 5 reps on my first set dam!!! light weight and talked with the wife about getting a video up next monday either 385 for 5 reps or ill go for 405 for 3. biceps are feeling pumper all day now and im getting some nice new veins running throughout. Ill get some more pics up tommorow after legs


----------



## jadean (Apr 22, 2013)

Also i want to give props to wp for his gear. nice and smooth, no pip at all!! and i really am enjoying the strength and hardness im getting from his tren. good stuff wp


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2013)

jadean said:


> Also i want to give props to wp for his gear. nice and smooth, no pip at all!! and i really am enjoying the strength and hardness im getting from his tren. good stuff wp




I am enjoying your log brother, keep geetttin busy, gonna be awesome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 22, 2013)

jadean said:


> Also i want to give props to wp for his gear. nice and smooth, no pip at all!! and i really am enjoying the strength and hardness im getting from his tren. good stuff wp



nice to hear you like asia pharma gear.


----------



## independent (Apr 23, 2013)

Any trouble sleeping on the tren?


----------



## jadean (Apr 24, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Any trouble sleeping on the tren?



I never sleep good mainly because of my size but I have been sweating crazy at work and past couple nights my pillow has been soaked, luckily my wife is a good sport and helping to keep me cool at the house lol


----------



## jadean (Apr 24, 2013)

Legs and shoulders yesterday, I split them up and hit the gym a few hours apart to give them their full attention plus I'm so amped all the time now I want to hit the gym all day lol. Squats were insane every time a good song came up on Pandora I hit the rack like a madman and just kept adding reps to my working sets. Hit lunges and hack squats to mix things up a bit and dam my veins throughout my quads were popping like crazy. Few hours later I hit shoulders just as hard hit 275lbs on military presses for 6 solid reps on all 3 Sets, moved up to 295lbs and hit it for 2 Sets of 1. Feeling very alpha all day now im really feeling this shit hard now. Loving it!


----------



## Intense (Apr 24, 2013)

So since you're twice as big as an average person do you have to double up on dose?....lol notsrs




but do you have any idea what your natty test levels are?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 24, 2013)

jadean said:


> I never sleep good mainly because of my size but I have been sweating crazy at work and past couple nights my pillow has been soaked, luckily my wife is a good sport and helping to keep me cool at the house lol




I can relate! My pillow gets soaked a few times every night, I keep a back up on my side of the bed, lol. and my legs sweat relentlessly all through the night also, It's ridiculous, lol.


----------



## jadean (Apr 24, 2013)

Intense said:


> So since you're twice as big as an average person do you have to double up on dose?....lol notsrs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clue brother been blasting and cruising over a year and a half, probably not coming off anytime soon lol


----------



## jadean (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha hfo bringing extra shirts to work and getting some extra pillow sheets is in my future. Here are a couple pics my wife took tonight. Had to edit them a little lol these are cold, I will get some pumped pics after back tomorrow


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

jadean said:


> Haha hfo bringing extra shirts to work and getting some extra pillow sheets is in my future. Here are a couple pics my wife took tonight. Had to edit them a little lol these are cold, I will get some pumped pics after back tomorrow



Negged for covering the cawk.


----------



## jadean (Apr 24, 2013)

Dammit^^^


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 24, 2013)

i think you look more ripped...do you have any anti e? look like i see little nipple gyno..


----------



## jadean (Apr 27, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> i think you look more ripped...do you have any anti e? look like i see little nipple gyno..



yeah i run low dose letro during all blasts unfortunately im very gyno prone


----------



## jadean (Apr 27, 2013)

Hit back hard and heavy thurs, again single arm rows were a focus but after i was done i was stll feeling strong so i went into deads haha and worked up to 585lbs for a couple singles. My grip almost gave out after all the one handed work but i manned up and locked out both reps. Seriously want to go heavy as possible without resorting to wrist straps, have not had to use them yet and i would like to get up to 700 without them. So far so good highest ive hit was 625lbs just a belt.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2013)

jadean said:


> Hit back hard and heavy thurs, again single arm rows were a focus but after i was done i was stll feeling strong so i went into deads haha and worked up to 585lbs for a couple singles. My grip almost gave out after all the one handed work but i manned up and locked out both reps. Seriously want to go heavy as possible without resorting to wrist straps, have not had to use them yet and i would like to get up to 700 without them. So far so good highest ive hit was 625lbs just a belt.



Shit I loose all grip confidence at  405. Maybe it'll hold maybe if wont! One thing I know for sure is that excessive LHJO does not actually relate to grip strength. If that were the case I would have super human strength.


----------



## Intense (Apr 27, 2013)

I can get to 405 with regulr grip, but any higher and I have to switch grip. 


i fail at life using straps


----------



## jadean (Apr 27, 2013)

Agreed i have never used them but if i feel like i cant go any higher without them i will give them a shot. Intense i have to switch to stagnated around 500, i think heavy shrugs and heavy dumbbell rows have helped my grip the most but double overhand just wont cut it after 500 no matter what i do. Diesel i think we would all have supermans grip if jerking off helped any lol but i will keep trying just to be sure.


----------



## jadean (Apr 29, 2013)

Working a lot of overtime this week so i will have to think of this as a deload week lol. In and out very fast this week and probably will keep the weights light and mix in a bunch of giant sets. Will update after gym later.


----------



## jadean (Apr 30, 2013)

Hit arms yesterday after a long day at work, Had to be in and out so i just did a couple exercises for bi's and tri's each. Close grip ez bar curls 120lbs 3 sets of 10 followed by concentration curls 60lbs 3 sets of 6. Close grip bench press 365lbs 3 sets of 5 followed by overhead triceps extensions on the machine, full rack 3 sets of 12. Did not feel as strong as usual yesterday but the pump was insane and the veins were popping. Long hours at work always hurt my workouts but i will get through this week with some progress.


----------



## jadean (Apr 30, 2013)

Chilling at 20 and a quarter inchs


----------



## jadean (May 1, 2013)

Update...feeling jacked. That's all


----------



## longworthb (May 1, 2013)

Lookin good tiny . I'd hit it


----------



## jadean (May 1, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Lookin good tiny . I'd hit it



Haha dammmit! No more pics.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 1, 2013)

you look big..and more ripped,i see gear work


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 1, 2013)

jadean said:


> chilling at 20 and a quarter inchs


xtra shmedium shirt


----------



## jadean (May 1, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you look big..and more ripped,i see gear work



Thanks wp I'm having fun brother


----------



## jadean (May 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> xtra shmedium shirt



Haha Nah I love my ironmaglabs tee, just wish they had them bigger than 2xl, heavy is awesome btw for always giving them away.


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (May 1, 2013)

My sexy hubby doing deadlifts

WP20130425_220503Z - YouTube


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (May 1, 2013)

WP20130425_222211Z - YouTube


----------



## jadean (May 1, 2013)

first vid was 565 raw second was 585 raw


----------



## jadean (May 2, 2013)

Sweating very bad all day and night now, been showering twice a day to keep clean and also to hold acne at bay. Workouts are still sick even tho I've been going a little easy this week with all the work. Hit 295 on military for second week in a row,if i go for 315, i will def get a video


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 3, 2013)

wow,strong guy!


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (May 3, 2013)

Friday!! Yay!


----------



## jadean (May 3, 2013)

feeling awesome and my veins are popping all day now,


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 3, 2013)

jadean said:


> feeling awesome and my veins are popping all day now,



great..you become ripped now..


----------



## jadean (May 6, 2013)

Arms today were at 20 and a half pumped, biggest they have ever been. Couple pics with my wife at the gym, she is 5'3" btw and last one is our shoe comparison for fun. She is size 7 and im size 17  weight is at 294lbs and my strength is awesome she took a couple videos that she will upload later.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 6, 2013)

*fuck you are real big..do i see 299lbs...omfg!*


----------



## jadean (May 6, 2013)

Thanks wp your products are spot on brother this is biggest and most ripped I have ever been.


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (May 6, 2013)

WP20130506_134508Z - YouTube


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (May 6, 2013)

WP20130506_134824Z - YouTube


----------



## jadean (May 6, 2013)

Thank you hunny, first video is full rack plus 45 pound plate pinned on. Second video was 60lb concentration curls 10 reps each side


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 6, 2013)

*nice,somebody is real big,good job..keep diet and ripped it..so you will look even bigger!*


----------



## jadean (May 6, 2013)

Last bottle of tren, sad sad day considering picking up some more to keep it going mmmmmm


----------



## jadean (May 7, 2013)

Chilling at work waiting to hit legs tonight, all my workouts are crazy now, 60lb concentration curls were easy and the pump was nuts. Skipped cgbp to give my shoulders a break but all the cable work had the veins popping all over my arms. libido is nuts and i cant wait to see my wife and her sexy ass later.


----------



## Iceman79 (May 7, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a high labido


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 7, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Nothing wrong with a high labido



*yeah..*


----------



## independent (May 8, 2013)

jadean said:


> Chilling at work waiting to hit legs tonight, all my workouts are crazy now, 60lb concentration curls were easy and the pump was nuts. Skipped cgbp to give my shoulders a break but all the cable work had the veins popping all over my arms. libido is nuts and i cant wait to see my wife and her sexy ass later.



The ap tren is really good, im having sleeping issues but i still continue to pin it, lol. My libido on it is raging too, the wife last night told me to drop my dosage because she cant keep up with me. So i pinned another 1ml of tren this morning just for her.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 8, 2013)

*all AP  gear is fantastic..not cheap,but worth of money for sure,,all who try it know it *


----------



## longworthb (May 8, 2013)

Fucking beast bro. Keep it up


----------



## jadean (May 9, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Fucking beast bro. Keep it up



Thanks brother, just got back from a late night gym session and mixed shit up drastically. Originally was going just to dead lift but I was feeling very strong so I decided to superset deads with incline bench. 545Lbs 3 sets of 3 with 315lbs 3 sets of 7. This was not a smartI idea lol i was busting ass after that third set but after a break i dropped down to 315 on deads and 275 for inclines and supersetted with 3 sets of 8 each. Barely walked out of there lol but feeling better and cant wait to get off work tomorrow.


----------



## jadean (May 9, 2013)

Also I may have thrown this up a couple times but can't remember... I was in the fucking zone!!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 9, 2013)

wow..a lot of weights.


----------



## jadean (May 13, 2013)

Big news my wife and I are expecting out third child.  past week has been hectic but I will get some news pics up tomorrow.


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (May 13, 2013)

As soon as our 3rd edition is born someone's going to the the doctor's to get snipped!! I love you & hate you(prego hormones)!! HAHAHA your sitting next to me.....we're so lame.


----------



## jadean (May 15, 2013)

time to get snipped  we went to the beach again for mothers day and we got a lot of sun. Obliques starting to show a bit finally


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 15, 2013)

*you look great,i see Asia pharma did a great job with you..and i am sure you make good diet and train hard!*


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 15, 2013)

jadean said:


> time to get snipped  we went to the beach again for mothers day and we got a lot of sun. Obliques starting to show a bit finally



I have had the consultation. Having a hard time pulling the trigger.  Nice obliques. Maybe they are to blame for the third kid?


----------



## HFO3 (May 15, 2013)

jadean said:


> Big news my wife and I are expecting out third child.  past week has been hectic but I will get some news pics up tomorrow.




wow, Congratulations to you and the Mrs Wishing the best for you and yours brother!

We had our 3rd while I was on cycle and HRT also... Someone might want to conduct a board wide study and publish the results. lol.



I wanted to get snipped also but after long weeks of thinking about it...  we went with the MRS getting a 10 yr iud instead


----------



## jadean (May 16, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have had the consultation. Having a hard time pulling the trigger.  Nice obliques. Maybe they are to blame for the third kid?



Haha maybe but I suspect the culprit is my very hot and very sexy wife. Can not keep my hands off her lol


----------



## jadean (May 16, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> wow, Congratulations to you and the Mrs Wishing the best for you and yours brother!
> 
> We had our 3rd while I was on cycle and HRT also... Someone might want to conduct a board wide study and publish the results. lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah we were planning on having it done after our second but we kept putting it off. Im just going to get it done and have no regrets. Before i think i would like to have my sperm count checked and post up the results. I have been on for a long time and honestly thought we were in the safe zone by now


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 17, 2013)

your results are fantastic.


----------

